# I was wrong on drugs theme and classical here what our lord jesus shown me today?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Look, i did not take for granted some people have no fonctional rational brains , and will abuse people like my sister she always talk about stupid drug like coka that grown in peru, who care man who care!!! jesus i thought whiteout hurting her feeling you lost your kid because your some wasted addict of substance , sometime she find buch of joint on the street and rolls it common now it's gross, very gross, she does this whit my ash tray i have to hide them when she come, i hate to use this word but i find her trashy as hell end of the story..

She not a recreative responsable psychotropes user , she make yah hate drugs, i mean she lost the guard of her kid to child service did she learn anything at al!!!

AH man 

She in her 40'' why dont she settle down ,quite it , she as a kid but nooooooooooooooo she like a 14 yrs old stock in limbo since forever imature, so this anger to a point i dont wont to smoke darn marijuana and drink alcohol if it make yah that stupid.Im harsh whit my sister because i feel she iresponsible, she follow same patern she dosen do anything constructive of her life, but eat candy, for the love of god 

Dammit!!!

So they wont be any topic in the future on drugs and classical she had ruins it for me forever.
Im sorry guys , i see the arm of drug on stupikd people, iresponsible people, eternal teenager peter pan syndrome, and i dont like it at all.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Substitute any drug for Seconal here:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Addiction is a disease and very hard to treat. But many people do escape from addiction when the time is right. For the rest there is potential for a wide range of proven harm reduction services. I'm not sure where you live as many countries put all their emphasis on punishing drug abuse rather than doing what is possible to make it less dangerous until the person is ready to quite.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Drugs are not toys. No one should ever play with them.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

What happens in your life?


----------

